# Anyone know anything about the Ultramatic embroidery machine?



## xiznit (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello I recently ran across Ultramatic on google so I called and talked to Richie the owner of Ultramatic West and he gave me a list of previous customers to talk to as references. So, I made a few calls and they all had good things to say about their machines. What, if anything, have you guys heard about Ultramatic? I am seriously considering buying a new embroidery machine and I have 0 experience in the field so I would be relying on nothing but what I read or hear. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Check your inbox


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

We have been running two Ultramatics for about ten years.
One machine has its moments, but they run faithfully two to four days a week.
Everyone says they are junk, worthless and so on, but these machines are still going after ten years.
I am sure the quality is not up to the big boys, but they have been good to us.
The resale value will be less and finding a tech may be difficult, but if you can find two techs who you tell will service the machine, you should be fine.
They are easy to operate and a lot less to purchase and Richie is good to work with. We needed a part recently and he got it right to us.
There are great threads here about machine comparison, check them all out before you make a decision.


----------



## xiznit (Jun 6, 2016)

So I decided to go ahead and purchase a machine from Richie at Ultramatic. I have since received the machine and have started the learning process. I believe the machine is actually a Doublelin 1501C because that's what was on the crate. I am currently looking for a program to use for editing and or creating embroidery files. The machine uses .DST files. Do any of you have suggestions on which program I can/should use? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, is there a place where I can get a pretty good amount of files to start using to make some shirts for children such as T-shirts and onesies. I am also interested in making hats with the 3-D puff designs. So any help in these areas would be greatly appreciated. I'll keep you all up to date on how well my machine performs. Oh, do you all have a place you would recommend buying shirts/onesies/hats from? Thank you all in advance for any help!


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

My advice, coming from one who is still fresh (I like that term rather than noob) I would pay a pro digitizer for your designs for a while. You have a LOT to learn (and then some), and to add in the complexities of stitch files is probably too much. Not that I am trying to discourage you from learning that too but in my experiences so far over the last 7 or 8 months I have found that most of the times that I have had issues it was from the files. I'm a fairly accomplished vector graphic artist and can tell you that digitizing is a whole level above my skills. I am gradually learning to do my own and do most of my own names and very simple designs but the files I have paid for run smoother typically with less problems. If you have never been around the whole embroidery process then there are a myriad of potential issues and many are simply poor digitizing. Especially with hats. It's worth buying them even just to open them up once you get your own program and see how they dealt with certain elements.


----------



## xiznit (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

xiznit said:


> So I decided to go ahead and purchase a machine from Richie at Ultramatic. I have since received the machine and have started the learning process. I believe the machine is actually a Doublelin 1501C because that's what was on the crate. I am currently looking for a program to use for editing and or creating embroidery files. The machine uses .DST files. Do any of you have suggestions on which program I can/should use? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, is there a place where I can get a pretty good amount of files to start using to make some shirts for children such as T-shirts and onesies. I am also interested in making hats with the 3-D puff designs. So any help in these areas would be greatly appreciated. I'll keep you all up to date on how well my machine performs. Oh, do you all have a place you would recommend buying shirts/onesies/hats from? Thank you all in advance for any help!


It is made in the Doublein factory the same as alot of other Chinese machines. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## xiznit (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll keep you all up to date on how well the machine performs. So far so good but that's to be expected on a brand new machine I guess.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

xiznit said:


> I am currently looking for a program to use for editing and or creating embroidery files. The machine uses .DST files. Do any of you have suggestions on which program I can/should use? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, is there a place where I can get a pretty good amount of files to start using to make some shirts for children such as T-shirts and onesies. I am also interested in making hats with the 3-D puff designs. I'll keep you all up to date on how well my machine performs. Oh, do you all have a place you would recommend buying shirts/onesies/hats from?


there is a wide array of editing/digitizing software. most of the digitizing software is very expensive. i paid about $14k for mine 20 years ago! digitizing is its own animal. there's a lot more to it than learning the software if you want it done right. and having it done right makes all the difference with the embroidery. you have to learn about densities, stitch length, stitch direction, what kinds of stitches to use where, pathing, pull compensation, underlay, what will work and what will not. and then once you get it figured out, digitizing for caps is different than flats. if you want to get into digitizing, i'd say get to know the embroidery end of things first. a good editing/lettering software would be a good place to start. 

as far as stock design companies (designs for kids shirts, etc.), there are many out there now. it started with dakotacollectibles.com and greatnotions.com...but there are lots of other ones now. i like, and sell my stock stuff through embroidery.com. the designs are done by real digitizers and they're a good price. 

as far as garments...for just t-shirts, you can get them pretty cheap at michaels or walmart. if you want to start buying wholesale you'll need a tax exempt certificate so you don't need to pay tax when you purchase the shirts...just have to charge sales tax when you sell the completed garment. there are lots of wholesalers out there. if you're just starting, i'd say get a couple of yards of white felt and practice first.

congrats on the new machine!


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Your inbox is full. I cant PM you.


----------



## xiznit (Jun 6, 2016)

I deleted the messages from my inbox. It's empty again. Sorry.


----------

